# Baldwin QDM Club has openings for 2015



## bevills1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Baldwin county QDM club on 638 acres has membership openings at $900 per membership limited to 9 total members and is located 10 minutes south of Milledgeville 1 mile from the Oconee river, and the adjacent 300 acre club plus neighboring properties between us and the river are also QDM. Pin in/out hunting on this property, no private stands. Prospective members must participate in work days to help plant food plots, post property and camp maintenance work. 

The club has excellent deer and turkey population, and the camp is currently primitive, but plans are to have power and water before summer.  Pines were clear cut 3 years ago, but many small hard woods were left including persimmons and crab apples plus creek bottoms with larger hardwoods including oak, hickory and other hardwoods. Must see to fully appreciate diversity of this beautiful piece of hunting property. The camp previously had power, and power will be reconnected plus county water will be available before summer.  Here are some pics. of property including camp, cutover, summer fruit and berries on the property and GoogleEarth map.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 7, 2015)

What did ya'll kill last season?


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Jan 7, 2015)

Two people hunted this property last year.  My father and I.  He killed 2 does and I killed 2 does.  I killed the buck in my avatar on our other property that is close to this one.  I missed a bigger buck than that on this piece of property.  I saw multiple deer almost every hunt and passed on several other nice bucks.  There were only a handful of times I didn't see anything.


----------



## hodgman (Jan 7, 2015)

sent pm


----------



## bevills1 (Jan 12, 2015)

All PMs answered.  Here are some trail cam pics we got last spring and summer, and some good bucks were seen during the season we didn't get on  trail cam.


----------



## Don D (Jan 15, 2015)

Can you send me a e-mail with rules. ddeaustin@gmail.com Thanks


----------



## Tristan1687 (Jan 23, 2015)

Can you email me about seeing the property? very interested. Tristan.schreck@gmail.com.

Thanks!


----------



## jimwhitehead01 (Feb 5, 2015)

*need a place*

My son & I need a place to hunt 2015/2016. Do you have any opens. my name is jim whitehead my phone 404-431-5261 my e-mail jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net.

     Thank you


----------



## bevills1 (Feb 26, 2015)

All PMs answered and emails sent per requests.


----------



## bevills1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Showing property weekend of 3/14/15 to 1 or 2 guys.  Let me know if any others are interested in looking this weekend.


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Mar 10, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## Bobbyson32 (Mar 11, 2015)

not sure if I sent a message but I would like to see the place and like to know more about it thank you Bobbyi send my number why I here back to talk thanks again


----------



## bevills1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Emails sent and all PMs answered.


----------



## bevills1 (May 1, 2015)

PMs answered and emails sent per request.  FYI the DOT has had a 10' high game fence constructed along the Fall Line freeway that splits the property to try to keep deer off the freeway due to the density of deer in this area.  Looking forward to another outstanding season this year!


----------



## bevills1 (May 23, 2015)

Will likely be showing property within the next 2 weekends.  This past season those who  hunted this property had the best season of their hunting careers including yours truly who has deer hunted Georgia for 40 years plus.  There are miles of creek bottoms plus many great locations to hunt in the clear cut that is 4 years old now.  Any interested in looking the next 2 weekends, let me know.


----------



## bevills1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Will be back down there this Saturday to make some preparations for another great season down there.  Any who are interested in looking, send me a PM.


----------



## DeerHunterTom (Jun 22, 2015)

Where in Baldwin is this land?


----------



## bevills1 (Jun 27, 2015)

It's about 10 minutes southeast of Milledgeville and about a mile east of the Oconee river.


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Beginning fall food plots preparation and will be at the property for several of the upcoming weekends which will be good opportunities to see the property.  Anybody interested in looking contact me to arrange showing.


----------

